# Applet-Quellcode einsehen



## JonnyAd (20. Mrz 2011)

hallo,

ich möchte gerne den Quellcode des Applets "Zahlensuche", zu finden auf folgender Seite   ::::: mindgames.at ::::: , einsehen.
Wenn ich das Applet runterlade und die html Datei öffne, sehe ich, dass der Class Name wohl u3steuer ist. Aber wie komme ich nun an die class Datei und anschließend an den Quellcode?

Danke

Jonny


----------



## dsfsdgf56453 (20. Mrz 2011)

Beispielsweise unter

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\USER


----------



## slawaweis (20. Mrz 2011)

JonnyAd hat gesagt.:


> Aber wie komme ich nun an die class Datei und anschließend an den Quellcode?


falls der Quelltext nicht auf der Seite veröffentlich wurde, den Programmierer anschreiben und fragen, ob Du den Quelltext einsehen kannst.

Slawa


----------



## JonnyAd (20. Mrz 2011)

dsfsdgf56453 hat gesagt.:


> Beispielsweise unter
> 
> C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\USER



Nein, dort finde ich keine class Datei. Wie gesagt, die html Datei des Applets habe ich ja, was bedeutet, dass ich in dem besagten Pfad bzw. im temp Ordner schon nachgesehen habe. Selbst wenn ich die
class datei habe, weiß ich dann nicht, wie ich die dann decompilieren muss. Aber ich denke, dass könnte ich dann irgendwie. herausfinden. Nur, wie komme ich an die class datei?


----------



## dsfsdgf56453 (20. Mrz 2011)

Mit einer Windowssuche habe ich da das JAR eines Applets gefunden. Vielleicht suchst du auch mal....

Mit google und "java decompiler" sollte sich auch die Klasse wieder decompilieren lassen. Eclipse, Netbeans können das auch...


----------



## JonnyAd (20. Mrz 2011)

dsfsdgf56453 hat gesagt.:


> Mit einer Windowssuche habe ich da das JAR eines Applets gefunden. Vielleicht suchst du auch mal....
> 
> Mit google und "java decompiler" sollte sich auch die Klasse wieder decompilieren lassen. Eclipse, Netbeans können das auch...



Leider kann ich die jar Datei bei mir nicht finden. Wäre es wohl möglich, dass du sie mir per email schickst?


----------



## JonnyAd (21. Mrz 2011)

Da ich sämtliche .class Dateien der besagten Seite anderweitig finden konnte, hat sich das Problem gelöst. Der Thread wird hiermit beendet.


----------

